# 88 XJ Suspension Question with Plow



## boeingxtreme

Ive got an 88 Cherokee with a 6.6 Meyer. Wondering if theres any ways to keep the front from sagging so bad without ballast in the rear, can I run coil spacers with a 4.5 inch lift?


----------



## boeingxtreme




----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Wow,

That Jeep looks great !




I know nothing about jeeps, but with those fatty tires, how does it handle in the snow ?



Can you do a lift kit for the front end ?


----------



## boeingxtreme

Dogplow Dodge;1499610 said:


> Wow,
> 
> That Jeep looks great !
> 
> I know nothing about jeeps, but with those fatty tires, how does it handle in the snow ?
> 
> Can you do a lift kit for the front end ?


Thanks, tell ya the truth, got it in november last year and our past winter was weak so I hope to find out how the tires do this year. As for the lift, ive heard people over on Jeep Forum talk about leveling kits, but this jeep drives perfect, no slop or anything, all new ball joints tie rod ends wheel bearings everything new so Im just gathering ideas before I bump it up. It sits with a little front rake with the plow off anyways.


----------



## Mems

Yup Id throw a coil spacer in there to keep the front raised up or going with a set of adjustable Timbren airbags that will allow you to "customize" the height a little in the front as well as increase load capacity up there a little. The bags are the best choice but the coil spacers will work fine and are cheap.


----------



## theplowmeister

Air shocks, put plow on add air ...take plow off remove air


----------



## mrwolf

Hello. I am in indy as well. Thats and awesome setup. Is the plow all steel.? I just picked up a 7' meyer for my wifes XJ and wanna make sure it handles it. Thinking 2" spacers front and rear.

I would be VERY interested in pics of your mount underneath if you get the time. You could even text them 317-417-0789.

I am gonna have to fab my mount and am a bit worried. I would appreciate it if you have time but know we are all busy

Z


----------

